# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  "Вместофорте" от overload

## overload

Накатал тут чего-то... а как назвать - не знаю.
Ну, есть "Mezzoforte", а у меня нехай будет "*Вместофорте*".

----------


## Daddy777

Игорёха! класс!
какие инструменты использовал?

----------


## overload

Корж М1, Toontrack-барабаны, Трайлоджи, РеалГитар - вроде всё.
Сводил тока в наушниках. С утра послушал в мониторах - всё стало ясно.
Переправлю на днях.

----------


## Daddy777

коржик удивил!  :Ok: 
 рано я его проигнорировал  :Vah:

----------


## Pavell

> коржик удивил! 
>  рано я его проигнорировал


Обязательный синт... :Aga:

----------


## VAD

хм...
Mezzoforte - один из моих фаворитов...
ну-ка, ну-ка...

----------


## VAD

> Обязательный синт...


не...
все равно староват...

----------


## VAD

да...
очень даже ничего!
единственное, Игореш - меняй дудки... пластмассовые...
по звуку ничего говорить не буду... сам слышал...

----------


## Pavell

> не...
> все равно староват...


А что значит староват? Классические пэды и рояльчики никто не отменял. Кстати, звук рояля из песни Ирины Билык "Напополам" взят именно с него...

----------


## VAD

> А что значит староват? Классические пэды и рояльчики никто не отменял. Кстати, звук рояля из песни Ирины Билык "Напополам" взят именно с него...


нуууу...
загнул... про рояль...
по моемУ мнению лучше Гранда и Бесиндорфера ничего нема...

----------


## overload

А не всегда аранжировщик хочет именно живой инструмент сымитировать.
Что же, если, к примеру, дудка "неживая" - она что, обязательно неправильная?
Может, так и задумано было.

----------


## Pavell

> по моемУ мнению лучше Гранда и Бесиндорфера ничего нема...


Почему же? NI Akustic Piano, Modartt Pianoteq 2, Ivory, например.
Только ведь, как правильно сказал *overload*, не всегда нужно лучшее.
Часто нужно как раз электронное и оригинальное. В тех же аранжах для Билык, Власовой и Валевской, живой рояль по эстетике не подходит...

----------


## Aleksandr1

> меняй дудки... пластмассовые...


Классные синт-брассы! :Ok:

----------


## Аркан

> Накатал тут чего-то... а как назвать - не знаю.
> Ну, есть "Mezzoforte", а у меня нехай будет "Вместофорте".


Мне понравилось! :Ok:  Как раз в одном из моих любимых стилей: Меццофорте, Джордж Дюк, Ли Ритенур! Всё грамотно, слушать комфортно! Удачи в дальнейшем творчестве!

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Ли Ритенур!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## overload

Вот, подправил.
Всё равно не до конца - но пока альбом не сделаю, мастерить не буду.
Потом уже всё сразу.

----------


## overload

Вот ещё одна предварительно забитая композиция.
Рабочее название её - "*Дурак*".
Пока только законченный набросок.

----------


## Slash

*overload*,

Здорова, очень понравилось! А с утра так вообще в кайв, взбодрила!  :Ok:

----------


## Витка

Игорёша, умничка!!! Я люблю твоё творчество во всех жанрах!!! Жду альбом!

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 Прослушал обе композиции - очень понравились, особенно "Дурак".

----------


## oskar_65

*overload*,
 Отличная работа.
Насыщенные басовые партии особенно радуют.

----------


## audioritm

*overload*,
 Игорёк, Vmestoforte. -   :Ok: 
А Дурак началом напомнила Маски шоу.
Всё класс.   :Ok: 
Продолжай в том же духе.  :Aga:

----------


## мусяня

*overload*,
 Ну молодец во всем!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## overload

Не я играю, но - инструментал.
Не всё сам снимал - но тоже принимал участие...
Короче, Мой дружбан Птицын солячит на басу.

----------


## Лев

Басистов двое(4стр. и 5стр) - который?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Пока только законченный набросок.


Хорошо делаете наброски! Захотелось сразу танец поставить!

----------


## overload

> Басистов двое(4стр. и 5стр) - который?


Птица - тот, у кого волос что струн - поменьше...

----------


## VAD

люблю такие вещи!

----------


## PAN

> Мой дружбан Птицын солячит на басу.


 :Ok: ...

----------


## overload

Вот ещё фишка... попросили сделать.
Классика. Понятия не имею, что за хрень. Сказали - какая-то "Дочь фараона".

Ну вот она... :smile::smile::smile:

----------


## overload

Композиция.
Рабочее название: "*Любовь не любит меня*".
Слушаем, кто хочет.

----------


## Лев

Впечатляет :Ok:

----------


## VAD

> Композиция.
> Рабочее название: "*Любовь не любит меня*".
> Слушаем, кто хочет.


Игореш, классная работа!
Признайся, на импровизе делал квантайз? :smile: не тот, который с 2:25...

----------


## Витка

*overload*, слушаю уже 3-ий раз подряд - прикольненько!!! Что-то цепляет, пока не поняла что... Странно, что ты это написал в разгар полнейшего загруза в работе. Желаю новых творений!!!

----------


## overload

Спасибо, Викентег!!!
Цепляет - наверное, идиотизм в аранжировке...

----------


## Витка

> Цепляет - наверное, идиотизм в аранжировке...


Идиотизм прослушала видать...

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Рабочее название: "Любовь не любит меня".


Игорь, на рояле соло ты играешь? :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## overload

Саш, ну вообще я всё там играю :wink:

----------


## oleg99

*overload*,
 -Игорь,-а ты чтоли классический пианист_по спец-ти? \в смысле,-изначально учился,ну-в Консе или "Кульке"?,на крайняк в "муз.училе.."\
-в общем-"солидольно"! исполнил  :Aga: 



> на импровизе делал квантайз?


-вопрос конечно интересный..
-Я б рискнул предположить..впрочем,_не Я автор,-не мне говорить..
 :Pivo:  :Ok:

----------


## overload

*oleg99*,
 Пять классов музыкалки, потом бросил...
*VAD*,
Вадик, правил, конечно. 
Играл вживую, потом правил явные лажи.

----------


## oleg99

> Пять классов музыкалки


-ну извини..но чтоб так "выигрывать",-надо  наверное _всё оставшееся время за клавой провести.. :Vah: 
-и вдобавок-СТОЛЬКО хорошей и разной музыки через себя пропустить..:rolleyes:
-так что респект!!:smile:
Я впрочем не просто умничаю..-в курсе этих дел..не по наслышке тоже..
-меня правда больше к блюз-року,и к качественной старой доброй "Харде" клонит поболее
-так что,буду заглядывать  иногда,если что.. :Pivo:

----------


## Aleksandr1

*overload*,

Я не о том как сыграно, больше о том как задумано и на что замахнулся!!!:redface:
Да ты батенька джаз-рокишь временами!!! :Ok: 
Респект!!! :br:

----------


## VAD

> *VAD*,
> Вадик, правил, конечно. 
> Играл вживую, потом правил явные лажи.


Игорь, я тоже правлю после записи, но похоже поленился ручками подправить... :wink: а просто кнопочку квантайза нажал... :smile:

на самом деле мне очень понравилась работа, особенно некоторые моменты в импровизе...

----------


## overload

Квантайз иногда портит...
Я, бывает, плагинчик на мидийную дорогу Сонара ставлю - Квантайз. И чуть подрасстраиваю точность.

----------


## Витка

> но чтоб так "выигрывать",-надо наверное _всё оставшееся время за клавой провести..
> -и вдобавок-СТОЛЬКО хорошей и разной музыки через себя пропустить


Так и есть в случае с Игорем!!! :)))))))))))))) Играет сам - точно вам говорю, т.к. вижу это.

----------


## Лев

> Играет сам - точно вам говорю, т.к. вижу это.


Файл вроде не видео:rolleyes:, а слышео:smile:

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Файл вроде не видео:rolleyes:, а слышео:smile:


А тонкие намеки Вам доступны, сударь?:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> А тонкие намеки Вам доступны, сударь?


А у меня разве толстые?:rolleyes:

----------


## Aleksandr1

*Лев*,

Ну подумай мудрая голова - ты не видишь, я не вижу, а Витка видит как он играет - о чем это говорит?:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> о чем это говорит?


Лишь о том, что я ближе всех живу и заезжаю в гости! И ещё, мы иногда творим вместе.

----------


## Aleksandr1

> И ещё, мы иногда творим вместе.


 :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

*Aleksandr1*, даже не сомневалась, что мысли заведут вас не в ту сторону...

----------


## Aleksandr1

*Витка*,

Боже упаси... и в мыслях не было, а вот написанное читается двояко! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Это наши со Львом шалости!!!:smile:

----------


## Витка

*Aleksandr1*, *Лев*, Шалуничшки!!!  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Баламутка

> Накатал тут чего-то... а как назвать - не знаю.
> Ну, есть "Mezzoforte", а у меня нехай будет "*Вместофорте*".


 :Ok:  :Ha: Что то такое навеевает о фильме :Aga: "31 июня",може мне кажется?? :Ha:

----------

